# Work completely at home??



## healthygirl (Jan 14, 2013)

Do any of you work completely form your homestead with no off-homestead job? 
My husband and I have been working on growing our homestead for some time now and would really like to make it full time! We are pretty nervous!
I would love to hear from others who are actually making it work! We sell a variety of meats, eggs, a little produce from our farm. My husband does small scale excavating (driveways, hunting food-plots, garden tilling, etc) and I have in the past done some writing for local papers and would like to get back into writing! (but I would need to make money at it! As much as I would love to start on my novel, I am not sure that would be the best use of my time at this point!)
We currently have an off-site store front where we rent out space for antiques and slightly used house wares, along with our produce, eggs etc. We are considering selling the commercial space (we own outright) and moving the store to our homestead and downsizing. Possibly a CSA to keep the customers regular!
Any other ideas or, as I said, those who are doing this successfully? Our kids are heading off to college so are no longer much of an expense. They have their own jobs and we supply them shelter and food (when they will eat what I prepare)
So we are getting close! We just need that little nudge!
Thank you!!!


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

healthygirl said:


> Do any of you work completely form your homestead with no off-homestead job?


Probably Not the answer you are looking for, But I have always worked here(on my land) since becoming a adult---well 21----almost 40 years now, BUT not making a living off the land so to speak. I created work here so I did not have to go punch the clock----I started reupholstering furniture in a building I built here on the farm at 21 and did that for about 25 years, also during those years and now--I did other things here to make money in my spare time like raising and selling some dogs(small scale), building some boats, building go-kart motors and machine work on them for customers---then into CB radio sales and repairs, building ampilifiers, also I set up several rental properties here. Now I still run the CB Shop part time(6hrs per week), collect rent, grow a little produce to pick up a thousand or two----this past year its been raising and selling 1000's and 1000's of chicks and chickens-------Now with the bird-flu scare----not sure what project I will be doing in a year but I if I am alive and in decent health I will do some more of this and/or create something here on the farm to do to make some extra cash----even if its only a few thousand bucks extra for the year!!


So In my Opinion---if you can not make enough money off the "farm"---create something to do on the farm land to make extra!


----------



## healthygirl (Jan 14, 2013)

This is actually just what I was looking for. I just want to know if we are crazy to think that we could fully support ourselves off our homestead. We are early 40s now and have (hopefully) a long time to go! I just want to know that others are doing it and it is possible!
Thanx! Anyone else??


----------

